# the joy of machining :gears



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

where did it go? at preview everything was there and working hitting the submit button makes things disappear!


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

where did it go? at preview everything was there and working hitting the submit button makes things disappear!


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...e7dNOLgno0


----------

